# Best beginners snake?



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

My boyfriend really wants a snake, but we have never kept a snake before and would not know much about it. What would be the best species of snake for a beginner?


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 14, 2007)

collets



haha no dont do that

if u wanna surprize him get a coastel cheap ezy to look after and there not a small snake so its alll good for a first snake but be warned its addictive


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

One that you like the look of and have done a bit of research on.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Bredli!!!


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 14, 2007)

spotted python


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone, does anyone have any photos of there snakes??


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

Bruizer22 said:


> Thanks everyone, does anyone have any photos of there snakes??


Here's my favorit.....my coastal


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh wow he is beautiful!! How old is he? How big does he grow?


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 14, 2007)

***r foto but heres my BHP


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

I love the stripes and Black head.

Has anyone found that there snakes can be aggressive towards them?


----------



## Vala (Dec 14, 2007)

The only snake I have that is aggressive towards me is my *****rens stimpsons python, she's absolutely feral lol but my diamond pythons are great


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 14, 2007)

my bhp is really snappy when hes in hes enclosure but when hes out he is a wos he just want to sit still

except when hes hungry he goes on the hunt when hes out 
there the only snake (i know of) that dosnt have any heat glandes.

dan

Vala...... i have herd alot of ppl say that bout there *****ren


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

I would prefer a snake that isnt very snappy, i personally am a turtle person, i will be picking up my two new baby Murray Rivers on the 6th Jan - Very excited!!
The Diamond Python is so beautiful, i would love to see what it looks like as a baby?? Any ideas on good breeders? Can you own one if you have a Class 1 reptile licence?


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

Bruizer22 said:


> I would prefer a snake that isnt very snappy, i personally am a turtle person, i will be picking up my two new baby Murray Rivers on the 6th Jan - Very excited!!
> The Diamond Python is so beautiful, i would love to see what it looks like as a baby?? Any ideas on good breeders? Can you own one if you have a Class 1 reptile licence?


Snakes....snappy...never


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 14, 2007)

year u can have them on the standed license 
they are a nice snake placid to (some)

people reckon they ant a good first snake cos u need a uv globe or plenty of sun

but a dimond would be a good first choice vnice snake


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

He looks great, what species is this one?


----------



## GravelRash (Dec 14, 2007)

bitey said:


> One that you like the look of and have done a bit of research on.



*I have to agree with Bitey on this one, and perhaps a hatchie of your preferance?
They learn to become passive with handling from an early age.... A lil snappy at first, but its not a bite i'd consider to be bad. They just go with their instincts at first, n get used to your family over time.
Its like buying any pet, you gotta put in the time and effort.
Best of Luck!!
*


----------



## channi (Dec 14, 2007)

These are my *****ren's group pythons
1st is a stimpson's python the other two are spotted pythons. I love them, i got them because of the great reputation of *****ren's and could not be happier.


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

Bruizer22 said:


> He looks great, what species is this one?


Bredli, no longer owned by me


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Bitey, i am sorry to hear that you no longer own your beautiful snake.

I really love the look of Vala's Diamond Python, he is really beautiful looking snake. Any ideas of how much they cost and if anyone has photos of one when it is a baby!!

Channi - how old are the three snakes in your photos??

Sorry for all of the questions, i dont know much about snakes.


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 14, 2007)

*****rens python group (*****reni, stimsoni, maculosa) dont get bigger than 1.5 metres and look mostly like what channi posted.

carpets (including bredli, coastals, jungles etc) range from 1.5 up to 3 metres.

BHP (black head python) 2-3 metres

water python 2-3 metres (have reputaion as being snappy, probably undeserved).

any of these could make a good first snake, your best bet is to choose an animal you like the looks of and can adequately house, then research! good luck.

here are some pics of some of mine

bredli






water python


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 14, 2007)

The best bet for a first python would be to get an established animal, I would recommend getting an advanced juvie or a yearling snake that has a good history of feeding and shedding.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh wow, great photos!! The are great looking snakes. I love the colours in your water python.

great advise everyone. Thanks!!


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 14, 2007)

Bruizer22 said:


> Oh wow, great photos!! The are great looking snakes. I love the colours in your water python.
> 
> great advise everyone. Thanks!!



the waters are beautiful snakes, they can look plain compared to some of the carpets etc, but when the light hits them on the right angle.....


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 14, 2007)

Water pythons are great! Usually they're really snappy as hatchys but it doesn't actually hurt, and they calm down with regular handling. Maybe if you go to the gallery section of this site and look at the different species in that (they're in sections) you'll get a good idea too. All of the pythons have their own appeal  I'm going to upload some of my jungle python and murray darlings shortly me-thinks...


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

The colours really are amazing!!

Clairebear, i will have a look now at the gallery!! Still learning about the diferent sections of this site. 
That would be great if you could send some photos through of yours.


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 14, 2007)

Most Murrays - MD or Inland Python, are great first snake. My MD was my first and he is quite and a great handeler. Have a look at the link. Shows NRE's MD
.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69588


----------



## channi (Dec 14, 2007)

the one in the middle is around 20 mths the other two are about 12-14 mths old


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, so much for me to think about now, it is great to see all of these photos of everyones snakes, it really makes me confused, but in a good why. Need to do lots of research!!!


----------



## Christian75 (Dec 14, 2007)

Bruizer, here's my Diamond as a baby. About 3 months old. The last one is at about 14 months. She get's more and more yellow every shed. She should shed again in the next day or two so she'll be looking pretty good then!

She's our one and only snake at the moment and I can totally recommend them. 

She is placid whether inside her cage or out. We have never fed her in her cage, we always take her out and put her in a big click clack for feeds. I think this makes them very calm to handle as they quickly learn that a hand coming into the cage doesn't mean food. It may not be practical for people with lots of snakes but for us it's no drama.

I also think bhp's would be a top first snake. With the price coming down so much I think they'll be recommended more and more for first timers.

Either way, get something you like and be aware that you'll most likely and more down the track!!


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 14, 2007)

Also just a tip: buy local for your first snake. find a breeder who you can talk to in person, possibly see how they set up their hatchies/snakes in general etc. i believe that was the best thing i did, being able to see set ups and ask questions.


----------



## Khagan (Dec 14, 2007)

Also make sure what your getting you will have the room for it once it is fully grown, as you can imagine a 2-3 metre python will need a decent size enclosure =P.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 14, 2007)

*First Snake*

I would avoid any of the cildren pythons as a first snake. You must also remember every snake has its own personality. I have a beautiful Murray Darling that has the best nature. I got a spotted as a first snake and find it a little snappy. My boy has been bitten a couple of times. 

Get one you like the look of I reckon. Just make sure it has no mites etc.

Thanks

Rocky


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 14, 2007)

The most affordable, easy to look aftyer, easy to find, easy to handle snake is a Murray/darling Carpet Python, it was my first, and he's a ripper!


----------



## Armand (Dec 14, 2007)

here is my diamond "monty".. he is pretty aggressive towards others other than me.. not my frends favourite snake lol.. but i dont think a diamond is a good first snake as they are fairly hard to look after re temps.. with a BHP nothing can go wrong-- good feeders (once started), grow nice and big, placid and grow fast.. 



View attachment 37038


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 14, 2007)

I've had worse bites from our turtles than from any of our pythons, just to keep things in perspective for you. If you find a local breeder of any of the pythons you like the look of you can go around and see them for yourself and choose the one you like.


----------



## method (Dec 14, 2007)

Stimmies are great, mines never taken a shot at me  Other then that a coastal would be a great beginner snake, cheap too


----------



## Khagan (Dec 15, 2007)

jakerock said:


> I would avoid any of the cildren pythons as a first snake. You must also remember every snake has its own personality. I have a beautiful Murray Darling that has the best nature. I got a spotted as a first snake and find it a little snappy. My boy has been bitten a couple of times.
> 
> Get one you like the look of I reckon. Just make sure it has no mites etc.
> 
> ...



Don't you think you're kinda contradicting yourself? Advising someone not to get any of the *****rens group because your spotted is a bit snappy but then in the same breath say every snake has a different personality?

All snakes will be snappy if you do not give them proper regular handling anyway. Best is to start with hatchy cause they don't even hurt, but i have a spotted and he has only bitten me twice and both times it was MY OWN FAULT.. He's extremely placid otherwise with no troubles at all i couldn't have asked for a better snake.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

When they bite do they brake the skin?? I have been biten by old of my old turtles and it did nothing, was more of a fright because of the sound of there jaw, that was my fault he bite me thought it was food.

Also for 2-3 metre Python what size tank would be recommented? 4ft??


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah they do brake the skin, but it's only like a comple punture wounds from the fangs depending on how big the snake is, but it doesn't hurt much, it's kind of like you said with the turtles, it's more of a fright because of how quick it happens. 
Usually the rule for snakes is that the tank is susposed to be about 1/3 of their length, or 2/3, sorry I don't remember that rule lol But it really depends on the type of snake, like with my diamonds, when they are full length they'll be put into stand enclosures so they can climb. What type of snake are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

I am still trying to decide on what type of snake, i do like the look of Diamond Pythons and Water Pythons.


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, usually with the diamonds, you don't need an upright enclosure, they do like it more but you don't need it, if you get a diamond just make sure it has branches to climb. They are usually kept in about 6ft long enclosures.
I've never owned water pythons before, but I found this link about what length enclosures they should be in 
http://ezinearticles.com/?Australian-Water-Python-Care-(Katrinus-Fuscus)&id=262870
And here's a link for diamonds
http://sthcoastherpsociety.bizland.com/diamondpaper.chtml


----------



## Jackrabbit (Dec 17, 2007)

jakerock said:


> I would avoid any of the cildren pythons as a first snake.....
> 
> I got a spotted as a first snake and find it a little snappy. My boy has been bitten a couple of times.
> 
> Rocky


 

Sorry to here that your boy has been bitten, but I disagree, I have a Stimons and she is pretty good. I think it all comes down to undserstanding the snake's mood and taking care. It is pretty obvious when a snake is upset and is likely to strike.

When ever I notice this behaviour I use the hook to pick her up and/or make sure I pick her up gently from behind. I haven't been bitten yet, not that she hasn't tried, even through the glass. Once she is being handled she settles and is not a problem, not that I still don't take care to monitor her mood nad put her back if she looks like getting stressed.

My daughter now wants to get a bigger snake she can hang around her neck.


Ultimately it comes down to what you can afford, for both the snake and the appropriate enclosure and how big you want your snake. I live in a unit so a small one seemed ideal.

Good luck.
Rick


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

I live in a Townhouse at the moment so sothing a bit smaller would most probably suit me better at this stage.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 17, 2007)

Murray Darling or Bredli would make a great first snake. They are both quite placid and both are good feeders.

Just rememer that any hatchling can be snappy no matter what the species. Its no big deal, you'll get used to it pretty quickly and the initial apprehension (if any) will go away before they get big.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh good to hear. I will have a look at both of the Myurray Darling and the Bredli.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just looked up photos of the Bredli, they are a really nice looking snake. Do you know how much they sell for roughly?


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 17, 2007)

you can keep water pythons in 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tanks there awesome i just got a pair and they are really calm iv got an eastern beardie thats more likely to bite than my waters lol they grow very quickly easly reaching 5ft in there first year if conditions are right. iv seen bredli for around 300 -350 not overly expensive but hypos sell for more


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 17, 2007)

between about $250-$400 as a hatchie.
hatchies will be quite snappy (most are). an adult bredli would need a reasonable sized enclosure, eg 4ft long 3high and 2ft wide is fine. the height gives some room for branches as they like to climb. my big boy is in a 
5X2X2 enclosure and seems reasonably happy.
a water python or MD (murray darling/ inland python) should be fine in a 4X2X2.

here is a pics so you get an idea of size, this is my 7.5ft male bredli in his 5X2X2 enclosure.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Bruizer. INterestingly, this thread comes up about 82 times a year and it always amazes me to hear the answers that get posted. Mate, you like th elook of Bredli so get one fo them unless it is out of your price range. I know peoplke that own all of th especies that you have mentioned above and have also been recommend due to them being placid. All I can say is that there are ballistic snakes of every species that has been recommended above. I once read an article on Reptiels Australia Magazine that rated all the common pythons in terms of nature, feeding, housing etc. The Murray Darling was the winner. That said, I have two Murray Darlings (well sorta) from the person who wrote the article. Although the article said that they are placid these things are crazy and bite me all the time. They are approaching 5 feet in length and still aren't letting up. People who own one or two snakes of a particular species probably aren't that qualified to talk about the general nature fo that species. Just like a person who owns a Pit Bull that doesn't bite.

So, from my personal point of view. Research the snakes that you like the look of and that fit into your budget. If they are too big for your house then that is also something you need to consider but basically any morelia (carpet) species can be housed in a 1200x1200x600 enclosure as an adult.

Oh, and just one thing for Diamonds that may sway your decision. They are native to Sydney and best kept (from about two years of age) in an aviary outside. And the aviary need not be that big.

And also, find out about the Hawkesbury Herp Society and go along to their next meeting. I know of at least one Bredli breeder who should be there. Talk to those people.

And good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Peter, This is great advise you have given me. I will try and get a long to one of the Hawkesbury Herp Meetings. I think it would also help to speak to people face to face who haver experience with snakes.

I will keep you updated


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bredli84 - What a beautiful snake, great enclosure.

Thank you so much for posting the photo for me, it gives me an idea of the enclosure.

I would prefer to have a snake that can be kept inside all of the time. I guess something else for us to think about!!


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 17, 2007)

My children's was lovely but snappy and yet another we had was very placid. My spotteds are very placid never bitten yet. I cant say for my coastal yet, he is still settling in.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Do you have any photos of them???

I guess you can never really pick before you buy what the temperament of the snake is going to be


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bruizer22 said:


> Do you have any photos of them???
> 
> I guess you can never really pick before you buy what the temperament of the snake is going to be



You can if you get an older one mate. Problem there though is finding one


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 17, 2007)

Heres a few pics.... The pic of the childreni is nothing special but shows you the colours.

Childreni












Carpet (darwin)








Water Python (belly)













My faves are Childreni and Water Pythons come close. But if you hvae the money... womas are meant to be great


----------



## will.i.am (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a diamond and couldnt be happier but like peter said you would need to own alot of snakes to see which isnt snappy but i still think my diamond isn't snappy and he was $350 when we got him and the good thing is diamonds are very well suited to the climate in sydney so they are easier to keep in this climate

Heres a couple of pics of my diamond


----------



## will.i.am (Dec 17, 2007)

sorry the pics kept saying invalid file


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

The water python has such great colours!!

The photo of the snake biting you looks a little painful!!!

Will.i.am - See how you go with the photos, thanks for your advise


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 17, 2007)

I've got a Bredli (He's in my Avatar ) I reckon Bredlis are the best begginers snake


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 17, 2007)

a bite from that size snake isn't very painful, it just seems to produce a bit of blood. 
in that picture, the snake is biting as a feeding response. it thinks snow's hand is food, thats why it is holding tightly (constricting).
most bites from a defensive hatchie will involve a fast strike, then quickly let go.

Bruiser, PJ64 will be right about the attitude of different sp. judging from all the talk on this site it wouldnt be hard to find an aggressive and friendly example of any species.

will.i.am, open the pics in "paint" then go to "save as".
at the bottom of the window should be a box with file type in it, save as a jpeg.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think i need to get over that little fear i have of snakes. I have this thought in my head that snake bite must hurt as they inject poison into you. I am working on getting over that one!!


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 17, 2007)

Snake that size doesn't hurt at all... I just let him go until he let go.. prolly about 20mins, but he was hungry. That was a feeding bite, not an aggresion bite. You will have snappy hatchies in every species, but look how big you are compared to them, it's their only defense until they learn your not going to eat them. Some snakes are just snappy from not being fed enough.


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 17, 2007)

what scared me more when i started out was the potential power of a large python.
i seriously considered buying an adult water python as my first, but when he held on to my neck the sheer strength scared me a little. so i instead bought a young bredli. in that time i have gotten very comfortable with larger snakes and it dosn't bother me at all anymore.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for telling me that Bredli84!!! That helps to know other people have had the fear and have gotten over it. I would prefer to get a young snake to get it used to me. How big is a baby snake normally??


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 17, 2007)

that depends on the species, my water was the only one i had as a hatchie. he was about 40cm long and pretty skinny.
i think the carpets will be a little smaller and childrens type pythons will be a lot smaller.
my female bredli i bought as a 6month old and she was about 2ft/60cm long.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 17, 2007)

Ive got a little coastal boy, and couldnt be happier with him as a first snake. Was a little snappy when I got him but he's calmed down alot now, and theres a huge range of colours and patterns that you can find them in


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 17, 2007)

My first python was a sub-adult Port Diamond. She wasn't suppose to be 5ft, I was told over the phone she was 2ft - but I love her to bits. Has never bitten and I don't think she knows how to.

Here's Opals and Bundy


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 17, 2007)

If you have any idea about snakes, you would advise murray/darlings for beginners.....


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 17, 2007)

BenReyn said:


> If you have any idea about snakes, you would advise murray/darlings for beginners.....



So your saying people that advised other species have no clue about reptiles. Thats great! Gotta love APS ey? I'd put the flame suit on...


----------



## natrix (Dec 17, 2007)

I have 4 different kinds of python , most of them bought as youngsters & the Bredli is the only one
that's never bitten , ever .
Though having said that , even when the others did bite I didn't know it untill I looked down to notice a couple of little pin-pricks of blood . It just feels like they give you a little nudge.
There's really nothing to worry about , a budgie hurts much more.


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 17, 2007)

BenReyn said:


> If you have any idea about snakes, you would advise murray/darlings for beginners.....



As Peter has already suggested the best snake for beginners is the one they want to have. But I have 4 port diamonds and have handled inland carpets. Mine have never bitten, the inlands I've handled have bitten and latched onto my arm. So through my personal experience I would vote the intergrade over the inlands. But all the same I still love the murrays and the gammons carpets and both are on my shopping list.


----------



## Snow1369 (Dec 17, 2007)

It's really up to you what you get, the reality is you can get snappy snakes in EVERY species. I personally think every python species has the potential to be a good first snake. It's not like MDs don't bite so you should get one, thats far from it with every species. People are going to want you to buy what they have/say just cause they said so. "Oh my murry darling doesn't bite, get one!" Thats just how it is with this site. Get what you like, weather it be looks or you choose from some hatchies that you have a chance to handle. But think about everything, what you have room for, what you'd feel comfortable with when it's adult size and so forth.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of you great advise!!

Snow1369 you are spot on, I think i will be deciding on what the snake looks like, i have a couple of ideas now!!

Thanks


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 18, 2007)

heres my beautiful Loki (bredli), just cos everyone else got to show off their kiddies.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am so glad you posted those photos, what a beauty. Fantastic photo of Loki eating!!!!


----------



## sandfire (Dec 18, 2007)

I recon a member of the childrens group or a murray darling carpet python or bredli


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks Bruizer, i love Loki to bits, hes such a sweetie.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Dec 18, 2007)

my first was a spotted and she is the best they are cheap and dont grow very long


----------



## kakariki (Dec 18, 2007)

We went for the Bredli as our 1st snake. We loved the colour and patterns, even tho he was a bit snappy. We liked him so much that we bought a second Bredli! And the bite from a youngster is more mental than physical. No pain just :shock::shock::shock:!!! Choose one you like the look of and then if it fits your price and conditions, go for it. Good luck, and post some pics when you do get him/her.


----------



## Riley (Dec 18, 2007)

Moreliamatt has a few great pics of his bredlis.


----------

